# What did Santa Clause Bring you for Christmas?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.

The wife and I got up early and made Christmas Bunch. French Toast Cassarole, Hash Brown Cassarole and Quish.

My daughter Tracy and her husband came over and joined my mother, my son Jason, Trish and I.

Then for dinner we had Lassanga.

As for what I got for Christmas, it's a LGB Mogul.

[url="


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My steam engines got "lumps of coal." I'm trying to figure out if they were naughty or nice???


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

1/24 scale Harley Davidson motorcycles.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I was the proud recipient of a new Accucraft C-19 (#340).

Santa must love me.

Chuck 


Todd: Lumps of coal are good. When I was growing up a family friend would receive a lump of coal as a joke. He loved it because he could burn it in his fireplace.

I would welcome one, because when we were on tour for a National Convention, I had a coal fire in the grill. You wouldn't believe the positive comments i got.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nichts


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

A very Bachmann Christmas









We got three Bachmann Rio Grande Southern stock cars for the G scale layout.

And a Bachmann Santa Fe Alco S4 for the HO layout.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a Danbury Mint model of a 1956 Buick Roadmaster convertible. I got the 4 door hardtop last year, I have a full size one I restored. A train T-shirt was the most train stuff I got.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

My Reason for Life got me a Samsung Galaxy Tablet. 

I did not think I was that good. 

Fil


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I did not recieve any train stuff this year, however the best christmas present I could ever want was to be able to spend it with my Wife and daughter after everything we have been thru this year...Mike will know what I mean by this....Travis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got pneumonia...what a PITA


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nine packages of venison and some deerskin rugs... I only kept eight of them as one seemed to have been contaminated with nuclear waste (it had an eerie red glow to it).


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Daughter gave me a tran documentary...'Rails across the West' or something like that. Maybe I'll find time to watch it someday. 

(gotta cover part of somebody elses route for a few weeks in addition to my own...then I'm taking the daughter to Disneyland!...Hey...doesn't somebody here work there?_


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Mikey, why aren't you in the hospital?

Jim


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

On Christmas day, I got my annual "Runner's Log," where I record how many miles we walk every day. I've been getting them for almost 30 years, back when I actually did run, as opposed to power walk or just walk briskly, which I do with my wife. Since it has data such as weight recorded in it, it's a good way to keep track of how many pounds you've put on eating for two. On Christmas Eve, working on my hotel modeling project, I zinged one finger with the sanding wheel, then poked a hole in my pinky finger with the hypodermic thingy that dispenses styrene cement. 

Gifts? a couple of weeks before Christmas I burgled Santa's workshop and walked off with an iPhone and those Model Railroader DVDs.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Drugs Jim, drugs


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

my daughters found the one shop in the country, that sells G-scale stuff. 
so they bribed santa to bring me a newqida passenger coach.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMBO got me a new Prime mover unit for my S-4. (A 14.5 Volt 2.5 AH NMIH battery Pack) Son and DIL got me a new Digital Multimeter.







Thats all train wise. Lots of other stuff from wonderful friends and family. But, none of us forgot what Christmas is all about.








One is a very happy Hector. 

Hey Mikey take care and get well soon buddy.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

An Amtrak gift card! 

Plus I got to watch my one and only 19-month old granddaughter play with the stuff I bought her. Not the box, the actual stuff! 

JackM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the pictures? 

We all want to see what you got. 

Jack, I've never seen an Amtrak gift card.

Show us what you got!


----------



## wrgh (Jan 26, 2008)

A Berlyn K-36 # 488 with rebuilt / modified drive system and electrical pick-ups. Weathered and DCC sound installed. Merry Christmas indeed!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Debt, an ugly shirt, candy I can't eat and a loaf of bread. 

Not sure I'm going to believe in Santa much longer.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a belt buckle

3 pair jeans and 5 work shirts. ( To crawl around in the dirt and work on my layout) 

A jar of Hot Pickles.

Blue Ray DVD of Cowboys and Aliens.

A pull over shirt.

JJ


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides some nice shirts & hockey tickets I did receive 2 gift certificates to my favorite LS Hobby shop plus 3 really nice elaborate birdhouse buildings. It was nice to have the whole family together.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nix. I'm on Santa's permanent naughty list










Caleb and Ethan coming this afternoon.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Santa brought me a Spektrum R/C controller and 4 receivers for my live steamers. He also brought me the latest version of the old "Stomper 4x4" mechanisms from years ago. Much quieter and more robust than the old. (And naturally, I've thrown the packaging out with the trash so I haven't a clue what they're now called...) But fear not--the road tires will be removed and replaced with proper railroad wheels in short order. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Time to actually work on my railroad...the next two weeks off will be very nice to get some things done. Santa also brought me the Dremel Trio Tool Kit that I'm sure I'll find some uses for while building on said ralroad. Some clamps to hold model pieces together while trying my hand at either building a kit or scratchbuilding. Also lot's of snacky type food and a Weight Watchers Kit.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Richard


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Jack, I've never seen an Amtrak gift card. 


I didn't say that right. I got an "Amtrak Vacations" gift card. As far as I know, Amtrak doesn't offer a gift card for train travel. 

My son realized after he ordered it that this outfit is some sort of a division of Amtrak. The card is useable only on the packaged vacations that Amtrak Vacations offers, not good for buying travel on Amtrak. He called to cancel it, they said they would, but it hasn't yet been taken off his credit card. I suspect this all happened in the past few days. 

Whatever happens, it's not a problem for me since I take one or two longer Amtrak trips every year in addition to a couple shorter trips to the NYC area. I'll be able to apply the "vacations" gift card to a short leg of some future trip, with my cash to pick up the balance. There are some trips I've been too cheap to make because the train schedules force an overnight in some city. I'll book that portion thru Amtrak Vacations, the gift card will cover the hotel and a portion of the train trip. 

Anything that gets me on Amtrak is a great gift! 

JackM 

At this point, my Amtrak GiftRewards (frequent-flyer type) card already has enough points to get me cross country in roomette for free!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well as for trains for me ... 
Santa brought me an undec. Aristo 2-8-0 complete with installed Pheniox sound








and that was all for train stuff, long story .... Otherwise I got like most would get - 

3 pair of jeans - which I need. 
A smokey the bear T-shirt - kinda cool. 
Some tools, incuding some small bits and a mini ratchet driver bit driver for working on the toys








A Papa coffee cup from the grand kids. 
A new belt - also needed. 
A new battery for my B&D power screw driver 
and a Fire storm rapid charger for the battery listed above - much needed









So I did ok in the long run. 
Now I got tons of work to do in da Goat cave to make room for more tables and to start the finishing the bathroom down here









It's a way of life. Being busy keeps me out of trouble










BTW Mikey, didn't they ever tell you Drugs are bad








That's what they teach the youngin's now a days.
If it's anti bio's - those are ok. Please specify... 
Hate to hear your "on drugs" - Hehehehehe








Get better and well. We'll miss you in chat. Opps, I've been busy the last couple nights and missed it myself - My bad











Rocky


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 26 Dec 2011 07:24 AM 
Where's the pictures? 

We all want to see what you got. 



Oops, too bad I can't update my first post. Below is one of the G scale stockcars and the HO scale Alco S4. The S4 might look a little strange because I took the couplers and exhaust stack off as I'm in the process of detailing it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa brought a sweater and a new robe. 

I bid on a couple of things on ebay and was outbid...









Snuck out of the house, went to Costco and came home with this Craftsman Set on sale in the store for $100. 











The round cutting blade works wonderfully in brass track. Had to replace all the curved track on our "village loop" and used it to cut track to length. . 

Weather here is 60 this afternoon so I have all seven lines up and running....


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Just a roof. A local contractor with more equipment than I donated a few hrs and some bodies to place my trusses. 



http://www.steelsoldiers.com/attach...ng-007.jpg

Best Christmas Present I could have gotten. 

Sorry can't post photo's.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Try this,

http://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz257/Big-hurt/Minot Flood 2011/Rebuilding/after.jpg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a big lump of coal in my stocking...... It was the best Christmas present ever!!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

My sole railroad-themed Christmas gift came from my long-time penpal in Fleet, Hampshire, England. It is a book about Beeching, the Axe-Man of British Railways. Those of you who may know anything about the early railway nationalization period will realize that this is not a pleasant topic, but the book has wonderful illustrations and photos, so it should be a good read.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got the new USAT beer can tank car and one more AML covered hopper that was this years show car at the national convention. It's Frisco road. Cool stuff. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey RJ,
Be careful about those beer can tankers. They will grow on ya








I got a few of them to put into my Norfolk horsey train (2 NS and 1 Wyandotte), then discovered they were pretty cool looking. Now I have 8 cars and 4 more coming







Soon I'll have to go to an AA like meeting for frieght car addiction !!! No, they really are nice looking, but are like Lay's potato chips - You can't have just one







The AML grain hoppers are cool too. Got 5 or 6 of them now, yet need to strip the Frisco off and paint for the GN decals that Stan made for me. Looks like I need to thin the herd down of some other cars I don't use from the mini layout and I found some Bman cars to sell too. I;d better run and post that sales list tonight









Later - 

Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 26 Dec 2011 02:01 PM 
Santa brought a sweater and a new robe.   
 
I bid on a couple of things on ebay and was outbid...








 
Snuck out of the house, went to Costco and came home with this        Craftsman Set     on sale in the store for $100. 
 








 
 
The round cutting blade works wonderfully in brass track.  Had to replace all the curved track on our "village loop" and used it to cut track to length.  .  
 
Weather here is 60 this afternoon so I have all seven lines up and running....










Stan, nice catch. I have one of those oscillation multi-tools, they are very versatile. Unfortunately mine was purchased back before the patent expired and mine cost quite a bit more but it has proofed to be worth every overpriced penny of it, its that uesfull with the right attachments. Have fun but be careful, I've almost set a couple pieces of wood afire trying to cut them faster by pressing the tool harder than I should have.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Bighurt on 26 Dec 2011 02:41 PM 
Just a roof. A local contractor with more equipment than I donated a few hrs and some bodies to place my trusses. 



http://www.steelsoldiers.com/attach...ng-007.jpg

Best Christmas Present I could have gotten. 

Sorry can't post photo's. 


Nice seeing a fellow SteelSoldier on here. I could view no problem.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

So, back on topic, Santa brought me a PIC compiler update: 

http://melabs.com/ 

and a new development board to make life easier when trying new PIC chips. 

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/view/757/easypic-v7-development-system/ 

Now I can focus on a New Years project of sending 2400-4800 baud data streams using regular 2.4 GHz off the shelf RC radios to locos instead of just joystick position info. Christmas and New Years project all-in-one!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Train pressies from Santa was a Steam on Parade DVD, and a GR modelling book from the UK, another 70' of track was my pressie to me..










Best 'other' present was missing the 5.8, 5.3 and 6.0 aftershocks on Dec 23







- we picked the right time to head out of town for xmas hols.


Cheers
Neil


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainwise:
1. A weltyk whistle for my C-19 (engines at bob weltyk's getting outfitted atm - Ill do a post about it afterwards) Link to some of his whistles: (Bob Weltky Whistles he makes the best imo!)
2. Completed the new expansion of the Tradewinds & Atlantic Railroads yard! (  [url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/122482/afv/topic/Default.aspx#242936 [/url]

Non-Trainwise
3. A canon 17-55mm 2.8L lens for my DSLR (sharpest standard lens for my Canon T2i crop sensor out there ( [url]http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-17-55mm-f-2.8-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx [/url]))
4. And a robotic flying drone  (yes its real and it runs linux - I have a arduino micro controller on the way so I can program some gps coordinates into it (and get it to work with my Spektrum 2.4ghz rc transmitter))


The drone keeps its altitude by 2 ultrasonic sensors, and a downward facing camera so the wind cant push it off course in hover mode.
It also has a forward facing camera that displays on my iphone when I fly it (I can record the flights also), its a very neat toy. 
 Ar Drone


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By afinegan on 30 Dec 2011 09:04 AM 

4. And a robotic flying drone  (yes its real and it runs linux - I have a arduino micro controller on the way so I can program some gps coordinates into it (and get it to work with my Spektrum 2.4ghz rc transmitter))

The drone keeps its altitude by 2 ultrasonic sensors, and a downward facing camera so the wind cant push it off course in hover mode.
It also has a forward facing camera that displays on my iphone when I fly it (I can record the flights also), its a very neat toy. 
 Ar Drone
I've been seriously thinking about getting one of these. I think it's train relevant as you can do camera flybys of locos while they're running! Also, takeoff and land on a flat car!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

My wife an I got ourselves a ride out to San Francisco and back on the California Zephyr starting in Chicago. We had a roomette and it was a great trip. But a roomette is kind of like a small walk in closet.








Bob


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rmcintir on 30 Dec 2011 02:58 PM 
Posted By afinegan on 30 Dec 2011 09:04 AM 

4. And a robotic flying drone  (yes its real and it runs linux - I have a arduino micro controller on the way so I can program some gps coordinates into it (and get it to work with my Spektrum 2.4ghz rc transmitter))

The drone keeps its altitude by 2 ultrasonic sensors, and a downward facing camera so the wind cant push it off course in hover mode.
It also has a forward facing camera that displays on my iphone when I fly it (I can record the flights also), its a very neat toy. 
 Ar Drone
I've been seriously thinking about getting one of these. I think it's train relevant as you can do camera flybys of locos while they're running! Also, takeoff and land on a flat car! 



I just put up a few videos using the third party iphone app called "Drone Ace" to record - the quality is not the best but people strap GoPro HD cameras to this thing. The videos are recording straight from the flight realtime. click 480p, its a small quality boost.

This one starts to follow a train at the 2:00 mark


This was taken at our fun run (where I let my friend control it and he proceeded to fly it OVER the lake, my heart skipped a few beats, I landed it safely on the OTHER SIDE of the lake lol


This is what the footage will look like if I decide to buy a gopro and put it on the quadcopter (not my footage of course) - btw I have a microcontroller(arduino mini pro + ar6210) on the way to let my spektrum dx6i transmitter control the drone also (extend the iphone 150 feet range to 3/4 of a mile lol)


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting the videos. I may need to drive down your way while visiting friends in Ft. Pierce some time!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

"Santa" mostly brought me bills.............. and not the kind with portraits of dead presidents on the front, either. 

Kim got me a '63 Lincoln (only 2 years too modern for my layout era - but most folks probably won't notice), a '57 Chevy stakebed, a Lemax gazebo, and a few figures. 
I got Kim a used electric staple gun/pin nailer (without meaning to.) She opened the box when it cam and pronounced, "MINE!" 
My daughters got me a pre-paid gas card, which got us to some doctors' appointments and some really junky tools.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Father Christmas brought this family the best thing ever.. A cancellation. This allowed my lovely wife to be admitted at speed to the Royal Orthopaedic Hospital in Birmingham. My wife now has new hip and a spacer for her knee the bendable knee will be fitted after recovery from this, and a red plaster cast from hip to toe. She was in surgery for four and a half hours and has now graduated to crutches and has managed to travel 20metres -this is more than she was able to do since September of last year. As some of you know my wife has Osteosarcoma and had a metal implant to replace the cancerous bone. This somehow became infected and has had to be removed. So at the moment she is on intravenous Vancomyacin and Rizofloxin -along with various other drips... When got to see her on Saturday morning her first words were -"I am uncomfortable Hen -but there is NO PAIN!!!" and she grinned her 2 kilowatt smile. I admit to just breaking down in tears and such like much to the disgust of my son who commented "Daddy -you are SO embarrassing!" So, I confess that I have had one of the best Christmas's ever. I will not have my wife out of hospital until the end of this month and I will have to assemble a hospital bed and such like in my living room ready for her. 

I have demolished part of my "Shed" to make a downstairs bathroom for her and ripped out quite a lot of the driveway to level it. I now have to put roof on it in the roaring gales of winter...

Life is GOOD!

regards

ralph 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

MTH Norfolk Southern Dash 8, TIU, and 3 Stock Cars (LGB). 

I must have been good this year or making up for years past. 

Brandon


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I told my granddaughter that I was intentionally bad this year, so I would get coal in my stocking--but at least it was Welsh coal.


----------

